# Non herbicide buttercup control



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

Here in northern Vermont, virtually all the hay land has been invaded with buttercups. We have had a couple of wet spells, and I do understand that buttercups thrive in poorly drained, compacted soil which has been overgrazed. However, it is affecting everybody and almost all grass stands. Having said that, my previous control methods haven't done a thing this year. I do a small rotational grazed beef operation. Normally, I lime, cut the buttercups after the cattle leave a paddock (mower set about 4") and try not to overgraze, but this year is terrible--honestly more buttercups than grass and where I have clipped, they are growing faster than the grass. I sell hay to an organic producer and the land is certified, so I can't use herbicides.

What I am trying this year on a test plot was to harrow the field, seed with buckwheat to produce a green manure which I hope will shade out the buttercups as they try to come back and then graze it off in Sept. and seed to a pasture mix. In another field, I am going to bush hog it down, do some subsoiling and plant some tillage radishes in the most compacted part. I don't know how this is going to go. The only part of the farm that doesn't look like a stand of buttercups is hayfield which get 2-3 cuts and only minimal grazing.

Any useful experience would be great to hear about. Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Add some sheep?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The more ground disturbing you do, the more buttercups you will have once it has seeded out for a few years. Most animals will get the slobbers on heavily infested buttercup fields. I don't think there is one thing you can do to eliminate buttercups short of herbicide...but, if you find someway to do so, let us know please.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Add some sheep?


For most weeds, it would be good measure, but the plants contain the chemical ranunculin, which, when crushed or chewed, becomes the toxin protoanemonin. Protoanemonin is a bitter-tasting oil that irritates the mucous membranes of the gastrointestinal tract, and is poisonous to cows, sheep, etc...

OTOH, cured and baled, it is harmless.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I know the op said non herbicide but the best thing I have used is chaparral. Cleans it up right now. Several years ago we had a wet spring and it just about overtook us here and had little to do with overgrazing, just very favorable buttercup conditions.

one note, chaparral is not kind to fescue especially in summer so test first in a small area. You don't need a strong dose.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you tried flaming the butter cup? Fire is the only mechanical thing I can think of.


----------

